# My male and female GSD :(



## JenniGSD (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a male ( jack ) & female ( Jeni ) GSD. Both are 10 months old. Currently my female is in heat. I dont want to mate her with jack since she is only just 10 month old baby. 

So we have crated them seperatly, but my male was not at all active as like before. He is quite aggressive sometimes, But many times he is always sleeping. I am not sure whether jeni heat cycle is affecting him.

I am a first time dog owner. If the heat cycle got over, will Jack be back to normal or I should mate him to some other female gsd? Also I wanna know he is just 10 month old do i have to mate him? If I dont will he be okay??

Please guide me what should i do.

PS- I live in india, we dont want to register or follow any rules to mating as far as i know. And I am not a breeder. I just want to give the best to them.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

My advice; keep them separated then spay your female when she is out of heat. You do not have to ever breed your intact male and having one (or both) of them altered will make your life much more peaceful.


----------



## JenniGSD (Oct 17, 2013)

robk said:


> My advice; keep them separated then spay your female when she is out of heat. You do not have to ever breed your intact male and having one (or both) of them altered will make your life much more peaceful.


Thanks for your advice. Yes initially I though of not mating them both. But my vet told you can mate your girl once,when she attain the age of 2, it will be good for her health ( not sure what she meant) . Then you can spay her.

currently my worry is about my male. He is a very active boy love to walk. For the past 1 week, he is just eating ( double than his normal food ) and sleeping. No walk or game. Just now I have contacted my vet she doubt since my female is in heat its affecting him and wants to wait for 1 more week to check his activities. If he is still the same then we can have an appointment. my only doubt is if my female heat is over will he come back to normal as before. 

For female dogs we have heat, similarly do we have anything for male?? 

Am little confused.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Find a new vet. No female needs to be bred to be healthy. Thank about all the complications and health risks that can occur when whelping a litter-- especially for someone who seems unfamiliar with canine reproductivity. 

There's not really any 'heat' for males. Mine had the occasional happy dream before he was neutered. There's a myriad of things that could be affecting your male's behavior. I would think a dog trainer or behaviorist would be more helpful there than your vet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I understand that there are no "rules" in your country. However, I am sure if you want the best for your dogs, you will understand that there are many risks in breeding your female. The veterinary care there is not as advanced as ours. Spay the female and do not risk her just to have a litter. Neutering your male in a few months will make him a more contented dog as he will not be distracted by females outside your home who are in heat and he will not be tempted to go find them as he matures.

There is no health benefit from breeding either...just risk.

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, the heat cycles can really bother the males, especially being in the same house. It will be different for each dog though, some males will howl or claw through the walls to get at a female, some are barely bothered at all. My male is not that extreme, but when I have had a female stay with me for breeding, he is much more protective. Normally he does not bark or react to people near our home unless they are actually at the front door, but when the female is over he is very alert to anyone walking by, very alert to what the other dogs are doing. He sometimes whines for her and paces around, which in turn makes him get tired without actually doing real exercise. I've also heard of males that don't like to eat when a nearby female is in heat, though nothing seems to hinder my male's appetite.


----------



## JenniGSD (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your valuable replies. Already I have a fear in breeding my girl. Now I planning to spay her 


Yeah I will contact my trainer about him. Now both are in different rooms. I know still it affect him, but no other go waiting for the heat cycle to come to an end.


----------

